

Haskell Live Episode 2: Time To Refactor - ReinH
http://haskelllive.com/episode-2-time-to-refactor/

======
JoelMcCracken
Haskell is such an awesome language, its a shame that its fame has seemed to
dwindle recently. Great job!

